

Dump Dropbox -- Can you trust Dropbox to secure your stuff? - blearyeyed
http://dumpdropbox.com/

======
nsp
Wow, this is some intense FUD. They criticize Dropbox for relying on S3 for
data storage and Amazon for hosting, and using deduplication. "Does Dropbox
store multiple copies of every file?

Unknown. Dropbox doesn't state whether they keep multiple copies or not. But,
we do know that Amazon charges less for 'reduced redundancy'. It is unclear if
Dropbox stores more than one copy of your files."

Anyone able to figure out who made this? It seems way too blatant and
amateurish to be a competitor, but I don't know who else would have the
motivation. WHOIS is private, and the FaceBook page didn't give me any yields
either.

There are legitimate reasons not to use Dropbox, but this is just a terrible
attempt to spread panic.

~~~
unavoidable
Would deduplication by technological means necessarily imply lack of security?

~~~
sarvinc
I'm not a security expert but wouldn't it mean that the files are not
encrypted and thus exposed to security breaches?

------
FreeKill
Would be nice if this site actually listed alternative services that satisfy
all of the criteria they are negative on Dropbox for.

I am a big fan of Dropbox, but I do admit I REALLY wish they offered the
option to at least encrypt certain directories within my account or even
better the entire contents of it.

~~~
ableal
The big one is #6, implying client side encryption. With that, most of the
others are mitigated or irrelevant.

The services I'm aware of with client side encryption are Wuala, SpiderOak and
the controversial reborn Mega.

~~~
rpgmaker
#7 is a good one too.

------
goronbjorn
This has got to be a smear campaign by a competitor. That last part

> But keep in mind, these aren't just problems that affect Dropbox... these
> are problems that many online storage providers have. _Make sure to find out
> if your online storage provider can answer these questions_ before you trust
> them to secure your data in the cloud.

is particularly slimy.

~~~
tiffh
It's a campaign by golden frog. One of my friends saw them at SXSW:
<http://www.goldenfrog.com/dumptruck>

~~~
ArtemGordinsky
I guess you're right. The copy on their website feels like it was written by
the same person:

"Unlike other storage providers, Dump Truck doesn't rely on 3rd parties to
store your data or use data deduplication to inspect your data to save on
storage costs."

------
mannkind
Almost every single 'issue' on this page is nonsensical FUD.

1&2 - Let's not trust Amazon's system but instead just some other random
company!

3\. Deduplication as an invasion of privacy? Last I checked it didn't work
across users (as this ridiculous page suggests) for coming on a couple years
now.

…

"... these aren't just problems that affect Dropbox"

Yeah, the probably affect the vast majority of the cloud-based backup systems.

------
peter_l_downs
Who created this? It seems strange that it focuses on the negatives without
offering up any alternatives.

------
SCdF
So I thought everyone was across this stuff, at least since it blew up on the
net a couple of years ago.

Dropbox is a really easy way to move files from one computer to another and to
keep multiple computers syncronized. It's not particularly secure, and I
wouldn't ever store work on it, or basically anything I'd be upset about being
leaked to the net. It's also becoming a "default cloud" for iphone/android
apps to use to make it easy for them to do synchronisation.

If you want to store stuff in a cloud that you wish to stay secure (code,
pictures of yourself naked, your amature fanfiction), and you want the kind of
"drop it in a folder" ease of use that Dropbox has, the best bet is probably
SpiderOak.

------
aaronbrethorst
Some speculation on Twitter about who's behind this:
<https://twitter.com/GlennF/status/310894891808993281>

~~~
arcatek
"@jcenters @ABillionSuns Has to be Microsoft or Google since Apple doesn’t
offer Dropbox-like service and is not an idiot."

... Oh please ...

------
bsimpson
Who's upvoting this? It's a nonsensical smear campaign, has been outed as such
by every commenter in this thread, yet it's still making it to the front page.

I've had a Dropbox Pro account since 2008, after trying both SugarSync and
Syncplicity. Dropbox is the only one who's never corrupted my data. They're
the only company I'd trust to backup my most important files. It's not worth
$10 /month to risk years of work somewhere else.

------
krichman
You can trust exactly no one to secure your stuff, that's why you should
encrypt it and have multiple backups at different sites (some of which might
be cloud). Problem solved.

------
obilgic
The main idea of this campaign is "First isn't always the best", very
confusing...

------
obilgic
Kim Dotcom?

